# Warning Gratuituos Speaker Gloat



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks to the suggestion that I look for some used speakers for my setup I've come across a pair of PSB Image 5T towers for $200 and a pair of Advent Eternity Towers for $125.

Not top of the line I know but well worth the price don't you think?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The PSB Image 5T were highly regarded for their price point. $200 for a pair in good condition is a good find.
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_7_3/psb-5t-speakers-9-2000.html

The Advent Eternity towers may not be worth that though.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Great find, Boomer! That definitely is well worth the price!! Enjoy them and give us more impressions as you listen to them!


----------

